# Achat iMac G5



## nemo44 (8 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je vais passer de mon vieil iMac G3 blue dalmatien à un iMac G5 et comme beaucoup de personnes je me pose des questions du genre : 
 - 17'' ou 20'' (plutot question de place en fait)
 - Bluetooth avec clavier et souris ou non (aucun périphérique BTO pour l'instant mais bon question de temps...)
 - Apple care ou non (la je ne sais pas)
 - Superdrive ou non (je possède un graveur DVD externe LaCie mais pourrai-je l'utiliser avec iDVD ou non)

Enfin sur Apple Store ce jour : DELAI DE LIVRAISON = 1 JOUR !!!!!!! Est-ce vrai ???????? (ou plutôt 1 mois)

Merci de vos avis...

NB : Utilisation = Internet, traitement de texte, Gestion de Photos (petites retouches genre recadrage mais pas Photoshop), utilisation iMovie + logiciel professionnel (médical)


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Décembre 2004)

Penses à prendre l'option iBoules Quiès


----------



## r e m y (8 Décembre 2004)

bluetooth avec clavier et souris à dent bleue... sans hésiter.


----------



## LCé (8 Décembre 2004)

vu les problèmes lattant .. Applecare me semble tout indiqué 

Sinon le 20'' offre un meilleur équilibre visuel mais allourdi considérablement la bête !


----------



## r e m y (8 Décembre 2004)

Quels problèmes latents?

et puis AppleCare ou pas, on a une garantie d'un an, donc les problèmes "lattants" (tu t'es fait latté par ton iMac?), il a le temps de les voir, non?


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2004)




----------



## LCé (8 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Quels problèmes latents?
> 
> et puis AppleCare ou pas, on a une garantie d'un an, donc les problèmes "lattants" (tu t'es fait latté par ton iMac?), il a le temps de les voir, non?


l'avantage d'un Applecare c'est surtout une couverture à domicile pendant 3 ans ... Comme ça, quand t'as un petit soucis pas besoin de prendre le Mac sous le bras et d'aller chez le revendeur qui ensuite le prend et va l'apporter dans un centre agréé (au mieux le garder sous le bras pour le réparer avec les délais qu'il convient).

C'est aussi un service téléphonique (appel local) durant la même période. 
Apple facture 47 Euros/l'appel téléphonique technique après la période prévue dans la garantie de base.


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> l'avantage d'un Applecare c'est surtout une couverture à domicile pendant 3 ans ... Comme ça, quand t'as un petit soucis pas besoin de prendre le Mac sous le bras et d'aller chez le revendeur qui ensuite le prend et va l'apporter dans un centre agréé (au mieux le garder sous le bras pour le réparer avec les délais qu'il convient).
> 
> C'est aussi un service téléphonique (appel local) durant la même période.
> Apple facture 47 Euros/l'appel téléphonique technique après la période prévue dans la garantie de base.



Certes, c'est vrai, mais je trouve que ça fait cher le confort. Ces extensions de garantie sont vraiment des arnaques selon moi, c'est vraiment là-dessus que certaines boîtes font leur beurre. Déjà que j'estime le mac devrait être garantie 2 ans par défaut, c'est certainement pas moi qui vais aller gonfler le portefeuille de Steve avec une garantie à la con, parce que là, oui on peut dire qu'un MAC c'est horriblement cher ! :hein:


----------



## LCé (8 Décembre 2004)

bah perso gt pas pour ... mais quand tu réfléchis, 250 Euros c le prix d'une carte graphique ou d'une bonne carte son ... Je trouve que ça vaut bien 3 ans de tranquillité ...

Enfin, je ne prends jamais la garantie chez Darty non plus


----------



## benamad (8 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> l'avantage d'un Applecare c'est surtout une couverture à domicile pendant 3 ans ... Comme ça, quand t'as un petit soucis pas besoin de prendre le Mac sous le bras et d'aller chez le revendeur qui ensuite le prend et va l'apporter dans un centre agréé (au mieux le garder sous le bras pour le réparer avec les délais qu'il convient).



On a un service a domicile avec l'Apple care ?
Car ca fais 2 aller-retour chez mon revendeur que je me tape (probleme alim puis superdrive). Comme mon revendeur est un apple center reparateur agréé dans ce cas est ce que le service a domicile marche aussi ?

Sinon pour le sujet principal : je pense que l'apple care vaut le coup. Je ne l'ai pas encore pris car j'attendais de voir comment ca a allait se passer mais vu les problemes qui peuvent venir ...

Ensuite comme je l'ai dis dans un autre topic comme tu dis avoir un probleme de place ce qui etait mon cas aussi (mon Imac est dans une sorte de placard/bureau) pense bien qu'on insere les disques sur le cote : car pour moi cela etait redhibitoire pour le 20 pouces (qui rentrait tout juste dans le meuble mais avec impossibilité d'inserer un disque !).


----------



## r e m y (9 Décembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite comme je l'ai dis dans un autre topic comme tu dis avoir un probleme de place ce qui etait mon cas aussi (mon Imac est dans une sorte de placard/bureau) pense bien qu'on insere les disques sur le cote : car pour moi cela etait redhibitoire pour le 20 pouces (qui rentrait tout juste dans le meuble mais avec impossibilité d'inserer un disque !).


Tu t'arrêtes vraiment à des détails! Il suffisait de percer le côté droit du meuble (fente dans le genre  boite aux lettres verticale) pour accéder au lecteur.

Au pire tu perçais aussi le mur contre lequel est appuyé le meuble, et en passant dans la pièce à côté tu accédais sans pb au mange-disque!


----------



## benamad (9 Décembre 2004)

chuis con j'y avais meme pas pensé, merci remy


----------



## nemo44 (21 Décembre 2004)

Bon ben finalement se sera un iMac G5 20'' avec aucune option car acheter auprès d'un revendeur qui ne peut avoir le module BTO intégré...

Pour Apple Care je verrai plus tard, car cela semble plus intéressant pour un portable...


----------



## ivremort (22 Décembre 2004)

Bon choix de toute façon. La qualité de l'écran est nettement meilleure sur le 20" et le Bluetooth, A MON AVIS, ne sert à rien. Je parle du clavier et de la souris bluetooth, pas de l'option bluetooth interne. C'est juste pour faire joli,  mais c'est moins réactif, il faut changer les piles, etc.


----------



## nemo44 (15 Janvier 2005)

A y est...
Reçu hier soir
Je l'installe aujourd'hui...


----------



## arar92 (17 Janvier 2005)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> A y est...
> Reçu hier soir
> Je l'installe aujourd'hui...



Alors ? Ca s'est bien passé ? Il n'est pas bruyant comme critiqué souvent dans les forums ?
Je reçois le miens acheté dans les mêmes conditions (le 20 pouces "tout nu" car à la Fnac...) mardi matin...


----------



## nemo44 (18 Janvier 2005)

Quelques réactions à chaud : 
 - L'écran ne parait pas si grand que cela... mais l'affichage de photos sous iView prouve le contraire !!!
 - Pour le bruit je le situerai entre mon iMac G3 blue dalmatien (que je trouve bruyant) et l'iMac G4 (qu est presque inaudible) ; par contre en démarrant sur une partition d'un DD externe, c'est la folie : je croyais qu'un Airbus décollait dans le bureau...
 - N'ayant pas encore fait de vidéo je ne peux réellement juger le processeur ; par contre création de 4 fichiers swap rien que pour ouvrir des photos dans iView cela me parait excessif (surtout avec 2*512Mo de RAM)
 - L'importation de musique est plus rapide que sur un G3, mais je pense que cela est normal (ca veut vraiment rien dire ça...)

Voilà....

Ah j'oubliai... le son est pourri de chez pourri, écouter un CD est difficile car le son est mauvais, mauvais, mauvais...


----------



## arar92 (18 Janvier 2005)

Reçu l'iMac 20" ce matin :
Je le trouve superbe, mais je n'avais pas utilisé de mac plus récent que mon PowerMac G4 (sauf un PowerBook récent mais peu...), alors cela fait une grande différence...
Ecran superbe, pas de bruit du tout, moins bruyant que mon G4 (mais pas encore utilisé des appli qui le font hurler peut-être).
Et le son... bien meilleur aussi que mon G4.
A part l'incompatibilité avec mon modem SpeedTouch Alcatel USB et ma prise de tête avec mon FAI (club-internet) à ce sujet, je suis comblée pour l'instant !
A venir l'épreuve de la RAM à rajouter (2X512 MO Dane-Elec).


----------

